# laf



## marrish

Hallo,
graag zou ik willen weten welke lading het bijvoeglijk naamwoord 'laf' draagt in m.i. sjabloonachtige uitdrukkingen die vooral veelvuldig in de mond worden genomen door de politieke klasse, zoals 'laffe aanslag', 'hoe làf kan je zijn?', 'laffe daad', in de context van terrorisme/andere criminaliteit.​
De betekenis schijnt toch wel het tegenovergestelde te zijn van 'moedig' terwijl men zich mag voorstellen dat een aanval hoezeer moreel verwerpelijk het is wel engie moed zou moeten vergen.​


----------



## ThomasK

I'd say it means "coward", but in the sense of "morally weak", doing things that "ought not to be done". Sorry, in het Nederlands: "laf" betekent hier dat je gruwelijke dingen doet zonder zuiver ("pure") motieven. Moed associëren wij vaak met dingen die we doen op gevaar af ons leven te verliezen of toch levensbelangrijke zaken. De kracht waarnaar je verwijst, zit bij ons in een soort ethiek, vind ik: om risico's te nemen voor een hoger doel. Vermoedelijk zit het verschil dus in de (positief-)ethische connotatie.

Wel een interessante opmerking. "Durf" is iets anders: je doet dingen die anderen niet aandurven, maar er spelen geen morele overwegingen mee. (Laat eens horen aan welke Hongaarse woorden je denkt, en waarmee jij die associeert, via een aantal zinnetjes of zo)


----------



## ThomasK

Mijn vermoeden is dat het Hongaarse woord een bredere lading heeft, waardoor het zowel naar "durf" als naar "moed" kan verwijzen. Nu zien of dat klopt.


----------



## marrish

De betekenis van dat woord mag voor jou duidelijk zijn maar je hebt je volledig op mijn vraag verkeken - desondanks begin ik het woord stilaan te begrijpen.

In mijn taal trouwens zou het een 'barbaarse' daad worden of 'diabolisch' - toch wel sterkere woorden dan 'laf'.


----------



## ThomasK

Zeker heel goeie suggesties, die laatste adjectieven. En die horen we inderdaad zelden.

Maar hoe dan ook: 'laf' heeft bij ons vaak ook een ethische betekenis. Een lafaard is wel meestal een bangerik, echt een 'coward', maar ik besef plots dat het adjectief 'laf' vaak die ethische connotatie krijgt - of dat is toch mijn indruk.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik vind zelfs dat je gelijk hebt. "Laf" betekent "zonder moed".

"Laaghartig", "schandelijk", "laag", vind ik beter passen.


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Hallo,
> graag zou ik willen weten welke lading het bijvoeglijk naamwoord 'laf' draagt in m.i. sjabloonachtige uitdrukkingen die vooral veelvuldig in de mond worden genomen door de politieke klasse, zoals 'laffe aanslag', 'hoe làf kan je zijn?', 'laffe daad', in de context van terrorisme/andere criminaliteit.​
> De betekenis schijnt toch wel het tegenovergestelde te zijn van 'moedig' terwijl men zich mag voorstellen dat een aanval hoezeer moreel verwerpelijk het is wel engie moed zou moeten vergen.​


Ik moet toegeven dat de woordenboekdefinitie 'zonder moed' en 'lafhartig' niet goed de gebruikslading dekt van de geciteerde fragmenten. Foutje van het woordenboek.
Terrorisme het is het absolute hoogtepunt van lafheid. De moed van terroristen om hun leven in de weegschaal te stellen, doet daar niet van af. Die  verzinkt in  dat hoogtepunt.



Peterdg said:


> "Laaghartig", "schandelijk", "laag", vind ik beter passen.


 Een passende (morele) kwalificatie die in de verste verte niets meer met laf of moedig te maken heeft.

Edit
Nog even nagedacht hierover met als resultaat:

De definitie van laf is duidelijk ontoereikend vooral in vergelijking met het populair gebruik ervan en in vergelijking met het   gebruik ervan in de media en dient daarom dringend aangevuld en verduidelijkt te worden.

_Laf is elke verwerpelijke of criminele daad begaan 1 onder dekking van anonimiteit, machtsmisbruik 2 onder misbruik making van de onschuld en de weerloosheid van de slachtoffers ._

Dit zal ook wel niet exhaustief zijn. Maar toch al beter. 

De 'negatieve' definitie van laf 'zonder moed' is eigenlijk essentieel neutraal. Bij zoveel (dagdagelijkse) handelingen komt geen moed kijken. Zijn die allemaal laf?


----------

